# I need some help for Symposium notes



## Mark Lynn (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello everyone

At any martial art event class/seminar/camp etc. etc. that I go to I try and take notes either hand written or from memory and then afterwards type them into my computer to help with lessons plans, training etc. etc.

At the Symposium I didn't keep a decent set of notes due to several different reasons.  Anyway I took some and as I'm writing this stuff down I keep getting flashbacks of doing some things I don't remember.  The more that I write the more these things come back.  So if anyone else out there can help me out here I would appreciate it.

I attended Dieters first session which he did on Tapi tapi type drills.  I got that pretty much figured out.

I went to Guro Vargas 1st and 2nd sessions and I have those drills pretty much down as well.

I think next was Tom Bolden and since I not to familar with his system I'm a little vague on these notes.  I remember going over the 8 positions with the stick, then the Dove Tail drill, and we did it with a knife as well.  However I keep getting this image of hooking a punch with a knife and then going to the neck.  But I don't remember if it was in this class or not.(Although I think it was the only class that I used a knife in).

I went to see SM Dan and we did counter to counter reversals and that I have pretty much covered as well.

I think next it was Datu Hartman and we did Tapi Tapi counters and Balintawak responses.

Next day I went to SM Dan empty hand techniques and Datu Tim last session and the 3rd session that Dieter did.

I guess who I really have a question over was Tom Bolden's 1st session.  If anyone remembers please let me know.  Also Rich Parsons we worked together briefly during some session do you know which one?

I have ordered (at the Symposium) the DVDs but his has been bugging me the last couple of days as I'm putting this in my computer.  Any help would be appreciated.  

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *Hello everyone
> 
> . . .
> ...



Mark,

I know we talked. I think we worked out for a few minutes, yet I cannot remember the drill / technique nor the instructor. Can you give me some clues ??? to help me remember?

Sorry for not being of much help
 :asian:


----------



## Dieter (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi Mark,

I am glad you made a safe trip home and you had my lessions pretty well figured out. I tried to teach them in a way, that it is a logical setup, that one can even follow, when remembering the techniques not 100% any more.
I am glad you liked it.




> I went to Guro Vargas 1st and 2nd sessions and I have those drills pretty much down as well



Hey, there is some help I could neet. 
I was not able to attend the Vargs lessions, but I liked what he taught. I saw some of the drills and I also liked the progression. Could you send me the notes of these lessons? (dk@abanico.de) I have a rough idea in what progression he taught, but I sure missed out some parts.
I would appreciate it very much.


Best regards from Germany



Dieter


PS: Did you have a chance to look at my Modern Arnis videos yet? I am courious how you like them.
Thanks

Dieter


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 19, 2003)

Rich

That's what  my problem is I know we worked out for only a few minutes and I think it was in Datu Dieter's class or datu Hartman's.

However I know we didn't use the knife in that segement.

Dieter
I watched the Tapi tapi video today.  It was well worth the investment.  At first seeing you dub the english over your german at the introduction (my wife was standing there as well snickering) I thought oh no this is gonna drive me nuts.  However it was an excellent tape.

I started with the Professor in 95 and in 96 he started teaching us in the Texas area the Left to Right version.  So I learned primarily that version.  Over the years/camps it changed at times and we went into more complicated traps and locks.  And over time as I learned more of these techniques it was hard to know what to teach.  I asked GM Remy one time as to when you should start teaching TT (what rank) and he said "At the begining everything is contained in TT" (not an exact quote).  I thought more like brown belt.  I'm glad to see a method of teaching that is not to complicated for the begining ranks on up to brown/above.  It sure changed my view on it.

Now I can understand why sometimes peoples TT (including mine) look bad.  Simply because we didn't have the basic structure down at first.  And for that your tape really helped a lot.  Also your tapes had several variations of technqies I had learned in the past as well as new material.

I plan to check out the other tapes over the next couple of days when my wife leaves for Chicago tomorrow.  I'll let you know how I like the rest of them.  

Another question.
At your German FMA festival, will some of the instruction be in English?  I might have my wife talked into going over for a vacation (20th aniversery) but she brought up the point that I wouldn't understand the instruction at the seminar.  (We realized this watching the intro of your tape.)  

To anyone reading this.  If you want to learn a pretty complete method of learning the TT drills this is a very good tape.  I highly recommend it. It has very good structure, very good views (top and side), slow motion, beginner and advanced techniques.  And it runs over an hour- 90 minutes (I think).

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 19, 2003)

Dieter

Forgot about the notes.

Do you have MS Word?  If so I can attach them to an email in that format and send them to you.

I think they are a couple of typed pages long.

I could shorten them if you don't want any detail.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your in depth mail.
I am glad my video supports you in getting a better understanding and training structure for the Tapi-Tapi.
As you could see, the video goes 1 - 1 with the stucture I taught in the first Tapi-Tapi session. 
I hope we will see us again sometimes, so I can see, how your Tapi-Tapi evolved.
Do you have any german language on the video? It should all be in english exept of the very first part, where I welcome the viewer to the tape. Yes, there you might hear a little german. The rest should be english only.

Regarding the notes, Yes, I have ms word, so just attach the .doc file to the mail. No worries if the file is several pages long, I still have a few gigabyte free on my harddisk.  

Regarding the teaching during the festival: have a look at the instructor list. From who I see there I would reckon, that more than half of the teaching will be held in english anyway, and I am sure, if you will pick a german instructor, he will teach in german and english. 
On our last festival, we had participants from 10 different countries and by far not everybody understands german. So you will get it, I am sure.
Also, during the festival, there will be 6 instructors teaching simultaneusly, so you can always pick an english speaking one. 
So bttom line: You will have no language problems during the festival.

For all who don´t know what we are talking about, see this  thread

Mark, I really would like so see you again on our festival.

If you have more questions or comments, please keep it coming.


Best regards from Germany



Dieter


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark,

I missed Dieter's first session. I was with Paul Janulis.

In Dieter's second session, I know I did not work with you. THis was the Lunch session. 20 plus people left for lunch at this time.

On Sunday, it might have been a few minutes in Dieter's session, although I worked a lot with Micheal (Dieter's student ) during that session. Tais was Tapi-Tapi drills and if you have the tape, I think this will do you well, unless it was something I did, in which case I apologize for not remembering.

It might have also been Tim H's second session, I was wondering between the classes for that one. You could ask Tim Hartman what he taught then, and maybe this will help us 


:asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2003)

Rich

I think it was probably the few minutes in Dieter's Sunday session.  It wasn't that I was questioning anything that you or I did, I just wondered what session was it that we met.  That's all.  No really my question stemmed from having these pictures in my mind that I couldn't place when I did them.  But I think it was in Mr. Bolden's segment.

I imagine it will be on the DVD, I just wondered if anyone knew what might have been covered there so I could finish my notes.

Dr. Barber has suggested that I e mail Mr. Bolden directly and I'll do that.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info on your up coming Germany gathering.

The tapes didn't have any German on them, I was refering to the dubbing over in English over the German during the introduction.  Kind of like watching Kung Fu movies that are dubbed.  No problem really.

I watched the first two White and Yellow programs yesterday and today.  I enjoyed your tapes and the content as well.

I'll email the notes to you when I get them completed.

Mark


----------

